# Move Molly Fry To Adult Tank



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I Have 8 Molly Fry. They Are A Little Over A Month Old (Born On My B-Day...what a present). 6 Are About 1 cm Long The Other 2 Are Smaller. I Was Wondering If I Could Put The Bigger 6 In The Tank With My 5 Adult Mollies. Its A 10gal And Has Marbles On The Bottom (For Expected Fry From A Silver Molly). It Has Fake Plants In It. Or Should I Wait 'Till They Get Bigger? Also I Was Wondering What Could Cause My Smaller 2 To Not Grow They Eat But Don't Grow. It Doesn't Look Like They've Grown Any Since They Were Born. Thanks For The Help.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If freeing up tank space isn't an issue, I would wait another month.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes, wait till they get a bit bigger, but if you need to free up tank space, then plonk them in there, they _should_ be alright with the adults.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for the reply but this thread is about two months old and i already moved them into the tank with the older ones.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

better late then never lolhow are they doing in there?


----------

